# Leather mugs



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Here are two leather mugs that i have just made, the first one i made was the tall skinny one, holds 16 oz. I pre-punched the holes on this one and that was a mistake, the thread didn't fill the holes enough and required a lot of wax work to get it to seal. The second one is the tapered one and this one turned out real nice. on this one i didn't pre-punch holes, just a needle. this was a lot more work but made a much better product. the second one holds 24 oz. both are dipped in melted parrafin to seal them. For some reason the blue moon seemed like it had a bit of a strange flavor to it, could have been my imagination. I'll just have to drink more beer to get to the bottom of that.

Anyway, i think these are a much more dignified way to enjoy a cold one. Cheers!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

that is bizarre . i never would have thought of that.. but very cool.. call it a futuristic wine skin


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

leather drinking vessels have been around for centuries, when dipped in hot parrafin wax they are as hard as a rock.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Awsome!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I like it


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

i really like those,awesome work mate


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Very nice, I love working with leather. Try Pine-resin (or Birch tar, if you can get it) to waterproof; it goes further than wax.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

These are fantastic,

I can see me now drinking a cold one out of it and with a kukri in hand,I'd feel like Spartacus for a wee while


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks whipcrack, i had looked at pine resin, but i already have a coffee can full of wax, so thought i might as well use what i've got. Does the resin make the leather as hard as wax does?


----------



## AESamuel (Dec 20, 2009)

I have a pitch-lined tankard and I love it! Really like seeing more traditional ways of drinking beer - my other hobby


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Pine resin will set rock hard, so hard it becomes brittle; people add a small amount of charcoal, or grass or fat, to add a little flex and strength. The American Indians were using it for centurys.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

The Gopher,

*Beer is bad!!! You better drink it all before somebody else gets hurt. Hahahahahaha*


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Xidoo said:


> The Gopher,
> 
> *Beer is bad!!! You better drink it all before somebody else gets hurt. Hahahahahaha*


Excellent bit of advice my friend!

And to you Gopher: those are really well made!
I dabble in leatherwork, but I shy away from the thicker "saddle" leather like you have there. It's so difficultbto work with!
Do you want to make me a slingshot belt mount carrying pouch? I got about 2999 other members who might buy one


----------

